# philadelphia electrician license test



## racabouba (Feb 4, 2009)

Did i realy need to take class to do the electrician license test in philadelphia,pa 
Who i need to contact to take my test.
Need other info plse thks


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

L&i..


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

http://webapps.phila.gov/li


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm studying to take the exam and here's one of the questions I came across tonight. This is from Tom Henry's Calculations book based on the 2005 NEC. 

Question: What is the demand for a 15KVA resistance welder with a 40% duty cycle? 

A) 15 KVA 
B) 12 KVA
C) 9.45 KVA
D) 7.5 KVA

If you know where to look and how to calculate for this then you don't need no stinkin' prep course. As for me, I'm laying down $625 just to be sure I pass the first time.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I'm studying to take the exam and here's one of the questions I came across tonight. This is from Tom Henry's Calculations book based on the 2005 NEC.
> 
> Question: What is the demand for a 15KVA resistance welder with a 40% duty cycle?
> 
> ...



Is it c?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

It is!

Table 630(A) - I think that's what it was. I don't have the book in front of me at the moment.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> It is!
> 
> Table 630(A) - I think that's what it was. I don't have the book in front of me at the moment.



So I am ready to take the test now. :clap::w00t:

I believe I will continuing my studies for a little while longer.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Actually, it's table Table 630.11(A) Duty Cycle Multiplication Factors for Arc Welders Duty Cycle 

Not something I use everyday when wiring up a furnace or recessed light.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Actually, it's table Table 630.11(A) Duty Cycle Multiplication Factors for Arc Welders Duty Cycle
> 
> Not something I use everyday when wiring up a furnace or recessed light.



I had to look it up before answering the question, I never have used it before either until now haha.

Can you answer these and show the math? from Holts practice exams. 

What does it cost per year (at 8 cents per kWh) for the power loss of a 12 AWG circuit conductor (100 ft long) that has a total resistance of 0.4Ω and current flow of 16A? 


$30
 


$50
 


$70
 


$90
 What is the conductor power loss in watts for a 120V circuit that has a 3 percent voltage drop and carries a current flow of 12A? 


43W
 


86W
 


172W
 


1,440W
 The total circuit resistance of two 12 AWG conductors (each 100 ft long) is 0.4Ω. If the current of the circuit is 16A, what is the power loss of the conductors in watts 


75W
 


100W
 


300W
 


600W


----------



## Brian Senick (Mar 1, 2009)

*Please Help*

_does anyone know how much it costs to take the electrical exam for philadelphia?_​


----------



## Brian Senick (Mar 1, 2009)

*Help*

how much will it cost me to take the exam to get my license? and who do i contact about taking it if you dont mind i woulg greatly appecite it thanks my email in [email protected]


----------



## Thunderbolt (Mar 9, 2010)

*Test Prep*



Magnettica said:


> I'm studying to take the exam and here's one of the questions I came across tonight. This is from Tom Henry's Calculations book based on the 2005 NEC.
> 
> Question: What is the demand for a 15KVA resistance welder with a 40% duty cycle?
> 
> ...


 
Where did you take your test prep? Do you recommend them? Did you pass the first time?


----------

